# Lost: orange Jefe werner bent shaft below Rockwood on Animas



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Lost: orange Jefe, werner carbon bent shaft, and the gear in the boat below Rockwood on Animas. 

In other news my Jefe runs the shit, I wanted to take out at the end of Rockwood and it wanted to run middle box and bakers at about 4,000 cfs so we separated. Jefe can keep running the shit, I just want my stuff back and out from underneath this troubled relationship.

The boat is orange, the drybag is red, breakdown inside is werner, the paddle is carbon bent shaft with white blades. all are labeled.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

got my boat back with all the stuff still in it, none the worse for the wear. It seems even the animas river sieve cannot hold the Jefe down, I do take partial credit for showing said boat at least some of those lines, though unmanned I think went better for Jefe...mostly because I am the lumberjack of kayaking, that's right, I HACK IT UP!

APB the werner bent shaft, would be nice to see that appear in some eddy.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I guess your Jefe is the...wait for it...Boss in your relationship!


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

*You're welcome*

As you know, I pulled your boat (and mine) out of the valley the other day. I bought the guys that found your boat, paddle and dry bag some beer for their kindness for you. I bought them some beer for me as well. I threw our kayaks on a raft and then delivered all your gear to your friend's house. I hear you have been reunited with all your lost gear....you're welcome. 
The next time some one that's not your mommy, cleans up your shit, have the decency to say thanks. I thought you were a douche bag the last time I paddled with you - now I am convinced you're one.
I have the contact info for the guys that found our boats and called me, if by some miracle you would like to thank them personally. You know how to get a hold of me...


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Dugan,

I was with Russ the day he swam and lost his boat. I'd personally like to thank you for all you've done. It's too bad Russ hasn't contacted you (yet), but sometimes people never get thanked for their kind and generous deeds. Even if Russ never says another word to you, you've surely increased the credit in your karma account (sorry about the conflation of spiritual and financial references to create a metaphor).

Dwell on the positive aspects of your actions, Grasshopper.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Dugan, Thank you very much for your effort. Please PM me some contact info and I will gladly recompense. 

Also, I am terribly sorry of your now public opinion of me. I assure you it is misdirected, though speaking of misdirected I can see why you think I am a Dbag, because, about 8 years ago on the only occasion we ever met you misdirected me into the hole in cascade where I swam (probably from that same damn Jefe!). Needless to say we haven't spoken since. That actually kind of does make me a Dbag now that I think of it, I'm terribly sorry I haven't sought you out to paddle with since. We are going down cascade Saturday, join if you'd like.

Had our boat saviors called me rest assured you would have your gear now too and they would have been rewarded. Had you called me to help I would have been there. Had you called me to come to you instead of dropping my boat off at a friends you may also rest assured I would have gladly came to you with beers in hand.

Is it my avatar? I've got to change that damn thing...


----------

